# Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z (AM3+) pt1 -  basic review with Zambezi FX



## FlanK3r (Sep 20, 2012)

ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z - a new shine for Bulldozers?

*I.introduction*



Today we finally look at the new flagship ROG AMD for this year. I saying for this year, because if Vishera becomes similar processor such as Thuban, we could theoretically wait for Extreme versions? Or at least dream of many AMD users, version Gene. But back to reality, away from dreaming. It's more than a year, it was introduced Motherboard ASUS Crosshair V Formula AMD990FX chipset. Chipset and motherboard itself I introduced you in a separate article, for example here:
http://extrahardware.cnews.cz/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=18509
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...st-part-of-the-puzzle-for-Scorpius&highlight=

Then for Bulldozer we waited another few months and enthusiasm for most users, unfortunately fallen. It is not true that Bulldozer was downright bad, but expectations were high. Domain of  Bulldozer performance is erratic - sometimes high, the average and weaker elsewhere. Vishera fix it? This is a speculative question, but when I broached the topic, you must realize the basic thing. Vishera core Piledriver is only refresh of Bulldozer. Can it be slightly improved performance, fixed some bugs, improved the ratio of performance/ consumption, improved IMC, added instructions, etc. And it can be improved existing board Crosshair V? Yes, this can be improved, even if it is still on the same chipset .

First, therefore, look at the two plates together, uffff, and that is that? A careful eye will notice, however, at first sight a few differences (click to enlarge).




1)Function keys have been moved to another location on the board. Specifically, in the upper right corner, following the example of most of ROG boards last generation. And hooray, POST display, the one I was looking forward . Conversely disappeared On the contrary, the OC disappeared, but its function partially replace small, red BUTTON GO button. To recap, allows access to your favorite OC profile, which, at the appropriate BIOS submenu create.






2)Two more utility can be found directly to the left of the POST display. I, too, quietly behind them in a spirit of prayer and it was answered by me . I'm talking now about the switch "slow mode" and LN2 jumper mode. Both are suitable for extreme overclocking (so for xremesystems guys ).





3)Little else and skip the eye we also takes us otherwise designated liabilities over the southern bridge.





4)Just a bit below it on the bottom edge of the board is also changed a few things ... Another switch "fast boot", specifically to support Windows8, but what I tested with Win7, and there is shorter than the older Crosshair V. Excellent and useful thing. 




5)Just to the right we see a small black button called "direct key". Used to enter the BIOS without keyboard there . Even to this feature later return.

6)At the bottom is too new Thunderbolt connector card. Just bought a cable to connect the card to this connector, then stick the other cable to the output of the graphics card (displayport).

7)SATA...we now have 8x SATA 6G, originally there was seven.









8)Classic PCI disappeared, now we can find only PCIe lines. Some may be unhappy, I do not need no PCI. It's just like last year, an additional power supply for the graphics card to the board (or rather power PCIe slots)-in a case involving a really voracious reader GPU such as SLI or Crossfire.





9)Have you noticed a strange line from the audio outputs of the board towards the sound chip? Yes, we have light LED "path" from the audio chip towards outputs, such as we know from the Maximus Gene or Maximus Formula V. But there was also a change in the actual sound chip. Now it is all covered with EMI shield, has strongly dimensioned capacitors (1500UF) and the extended support DTS (DTS and DTS connect sound). A new system called the entire Supreme FX III, last year there was "only" II.





10)I take quickly a look at IO outputs. Two e-SATA 6G, BIOS Flashback button for easy BIOS update. Again, great!





11) Other changes at first glance not see much, except really experienced users. The first of these is a separate power supply for the digital circuit memory with a control member. Roezebreme him well in the next chapter. equally with the signal distribution is also related memories through technology, T-topology. I to that in another context get. A slight modifications as part of the power for the CPU.









 - ...and here VRM area at older Crosshair V: 





12)Slight changes in the BIOS and naturally pleasant changes were also made to the supplied software. I'll get to as well in a separate chapter.


*II.MOBO IN PHOTO AND DESCRIPTION*








I made at last year's shooting and plate shot in nature. Boring is the bottom of the plate. We see only the bottom sheets drivers and backplate plate. Can you still perceive sound LED line.



 (if is this link wrong, after http://img.fileup.cz/?di=6134796337611)




When viewed from above us deliver the most black-red massive liabilities covering the CPU and power supply part of the northbridge. It is almost identical to last year's pasive. Slight fan should politely remove heat from the melted VRM. Separately cooler is then placed South Bridge ROG logo. The board has 4 power connectors. 8-pin and 4-pin CPU power connector for standard plates and an additional power connector PCIe slots for hungry graphics cards SLI/CF. Processor socket AM3 + is again, 942 sockets for pins. Attachment for cooler now also know from last year. In general, the space around the socket clean and nothing to prevent extreme overclocking comfortable and classical isolation procedure . To the right of the socket are then 4 memory slots supporting up to 2400 MHz memory OC with a total capacity of 32 gigabytes This is followed by power and memory upper corners tweakovací part. Looking down, then there is some PCIe slots, of which four are PCIe x16 one but acts as PCIe x4 and then have found two black PCIe x2. The actual installation of graphics and support for NB is 16 +16 or 16 +8 +8. Recently PCIe x16 is connected to the SB and therefore only works as x4. A little unfortunate but I see casting PCIe x1, because when using SLI / CF will not actually have any available . It's hard to say if one PCIe x1 for example, was above the first PCIe x16 ... Near the bottom right of the South Bridge SATA find eight outputs and a little above them USB3.0 port. Quite the bottom line is different then USB, audio, Thunderbolt, fan connectors. In the left corner of the already mentioned SupremeFX III.









*III.MOBO IN MORE DETAIL INCLUDING DESCRIPTIONS OF SOME CHIP*


http://i.imgur.com/6Jqui.jpg
Now look at some of the components and the motherboard detail. First we look at vrm with digital circuit. This is a slightly modernized and it can be found under its large deficit in the shape of the letter "L". After his withdrawal, we uncover the power section in all its glory. ASUS called it Extreme Engine Digi + II. This is a digitally controlled power supply with a separate controller from Chil (on board can be found at the first coil called Digi + EPC). This controls the entire 8 +2 power for the CPU and CPU IMC. In the picture are indicated by an individual mosfets (top and bottom). Individual drivers are located on the other side of the board from the bottom. For the mosfets is a good number of coils and capacitors. Note also the exposed northebridge and dual CPU power connectors. Standard 8-pin and 4-pin optional. But you need to do is plug the primary 8-pin. The second processor is used for high power loads.



I have marked 3 chips near IO outputs. From bottom is Asmedia1042 (USB 3.0), Asmedia1061 (e-SATA 6G) and again Asmedia1042 (USB 3.0).

Looking for something below. In the right corner of the photo is a connector for the temperature sensor below it (beside) is Intel's power chip. Even before the sound chip ITE IT8721F dimensional, that is in charge of I / O, such as checking voltage, fan speed, etc. Below that is already SupremeFX III audio using the Realtek ALC889 codec, noise should suppress stronger with thicker shielding capacitors 1500UF . And indeed, from the subjective sorvnání with the previous option, the sound seems smoother. The integrated solution is a good deed and that the sound card was unusable as of the time 10 years ago, does not. Obvious is the support for 8-channel audio and standard 5.0HD EAX, THX Truststudio and others. Again, for details enlarge.




Under the first PCIe x16 slot is another Asmedia SATA / eSATA chip 1061 and ICS clock generator.




Under the second PCIe x16 slot, four PCIe find dividers produced Asmedia - AMS1440. BIOS chip is placed a bit of an unusual place, we used to have it on the bottom of the plate completely. It has a capacity of up to 64 megabytes Someone might object that there is only one, but Formula is synonymous with gaming boards and overclockers with normal (not only) LN2. They usually solve suitability jendoho BIOS or another for various purposes. Moreover, for the BIOS flashback often unsure damaged original BIOS. Above the BIOS chip is a new BIOS chip with a sign-perhaps it is coupled with the function of BIOS flashback.




If we move to the upper right corner of the board (by clicking on the image moves different, better photos), we see other innovations in the form of switches and functional parts supply boards and memory. The board can be configured with up to 32GB memory slots for up to four frequencies up to 2400 MHz. However Vishera frequency should handle even a bit more. We are therefore eager new world records in the frequency of memory (3600 MHz +)! Already at the beginning I mentioned that communication with RAM now being called via T-topology, where the signal goes to the frame just as long paralel. Furthermore, the digital memory power has a positive effect on the stability of the clock and the RAM. Power is biphasic, and it dominates digital single member (arrowed). Again, it is a combination of double MOSFET and a number of coils and capacitors. On the left you can see the power DRAM connector for fan, temperature sensor dvoupin for a classic 24-pin power connector board. Below it are the voltage measurement points.
To the right of the power button DRAM is the go-button, and START Reser tkačítko and post screen. For that I really like, although I have a PCI post card, but mine does not work with UEFI-interface on modern motherboards is no longer in my case useless. Above the post display is jumper for LN2 mode (for example, allows a higher voltage options, or BIOS predefined profiles) and Slow Mode switch (also excellent usable when booting under LN2). A major two connectors for CPU fan with PWM.








Lower right corner of the plate iROG preoccupied with two chips. Programmable, in charge of the OC-saving functions, etc from contact with AI Suite II software. Dole then USB connector, switch Fast Boot for fast booting into OS (Windows8 special functions) and function DirectKey. What is the Direct Key ? Look at it in the video below. Further to the right another fan connectors and connector for connection to a PC case.
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FV4s-NkL5eQ[/video]

How's the SATA outputs and south bridge? Eight zanutých 6G SATA connectors, six of them are native from southern bridge and the other two external mediates Asmedia ASM1042. Liabilities South Bridge is commendable fixed using screws. Above the deficit still see red USB 3.0 connector for a PC outlet box (also ASM1042).




Lower left edge of the connector offers audio, SPDIF output, another koenktor for fan, temperature connector TPM connector and power supply for connecting Thunderbolt card. And the USB port.





Finally, a description of the individual outputs on the I / O panel. From left to right are: PS2, 2x black USB 2.0, SPDIF connector, 2x USB 3.0, the BIOS Flashbakc, the ROG connect, 4x USB 2.0 (white is for BIOS flashback and ROG connect), 2x USB 3.0, 2x eSATA 6GB / s, LAN connector, 2x USB 2.0 and outputs for 8 channel sound.




*IV.BIOS*
And daring the BIOS, I will describe just a novelty, or only very interesting statements. 
Screen Layout BIOS is here with us for over a year and a half. Since then, we have the red-and-black color I used to. Anyway, so the mouse and keyboard. Generally the BIOS I can only say that reacts flexibly, without the delays and jams, and compared to last year's model, there was added a few settings related to innovation.


The first screen of the * Extreme Tweaker [/ B] tab is traditional. Extreme loading the profile settings takltování over DOCP profile or manually via the original dividers. CPU Level up like two OC profiles for gamers and lowskill OCguys. In addition, the CPU multiplier and uncore, HyperTransport, limiting EMI EPU energy saving modes and Xtreme tweaking for better score in the old 3D Marks (2001, 2003).









Despite DOCP profile can be set up to an astounding 2,800 MHz for the memory!





Standard memory divider is "only" 2400 MHz. Even so, it is a higher value than the older Formula V. Note that these values ​​are actually designed only and only for Bulldozer!






Another part of the screen related to the setting voltage. Standard and proven concepts I will not explain, but if you are not sure you can contact them or ask in the discussion.









The last major screen is on the settings of other voltage and frequency of the refresh circuit for NB with which the processor communicates.





For a few items are still looking detail. Has the possibility divider for the CPU / NB, this is now really extreme for up to 6200 MHz!





EPU is now divorced detail even in BIOS. You can choose your degree level of energy savings. I think that is a good thing and idle states, the territory of the other save watík extra osttaně, try to look at it later in practice, -).





Setting memory has undergone a few changes. Hooray, now we have at least two preset profiles for memory, so now on AMD. Timing is "only" on two screens, it is at the Intel ROG even 4 screens  ...









Memory drivings is also slightly enriched for each dualchannell separate.





correctness of hardware initialization during fasting, needless further comment...





We look at the subheading DIGI + Power control, the name suggests that it will be settings related to power and control of digital and analog circuits on the board.









First classic calibration of processor. Again, as I note in my every review boards or the clock - do not unnecessarily highest calibration, ideal at home is medium or high.Následují current protection for the CPU. Cleverly now disappeared highest above 130%, that is activated only when LN2 mode.









Switching phase-standard, optimized and extreme or manual. Controller can be set to 550 kHz.





Protection of the whole power system (phases) and how quick feedback









The same can be concluded for the CPU / NB






Since the board also has a digital control phases for memory, can not be missing a few settings for the control memory. Switching memory phase (after 300KHz) via the controller and the actual activation phase optimized or extreme.





Voltage processors again can be set manually or as offset by the positive or negative delta voltage from the VID.





MAIN tab is like the second in order. In addition to information about the PC and set the language allows us to still be setting passwords for the post.









ADVANCED tab includes detailed settings for CPU specific and energy-saving features, setting the north and south bridge and the same time, related peripherals, sound, network, external chips, Funck ROG connect ....





CPU saving states, virtualization, HPC function for higher computing power and APMM, remember that the higher OC off.









Set NorthBridge









SATA settings





Further setting for USB and USB3.0 









Then we have a set of additional, external chips - eSATA, LAN, some USB3.0





Also setting ROG connect and post display






You can also deactivate the LED lighting 





MONITORING is a separate tab, the name suggests, it allows you to read temperature, voltage, speed ventioátorů and their regulation.









The temperature section you can also set individual temperature protection.





Fan speed control is nicely part for setting the fans. The fan can be controlled according to the connected jack as PWM or DC. Speed ​​can then be set several profiles or individually (and even more interesting then the software Fan Expert I/II). Just enter the lowest and highest temperature plus the fan speed.













Penultimate is the BOOT tab. There are quite a lot of added items. First set NumLock on boot. Sometimes it is useful.





POST Delay Time - Post time delay, the shorter, the faster boot. 





Fast boot - the main purpose of fast boot time is running Windows8, even with windows7 SSD and you will see quite a lightning start.





PS2 keyboard / mouse support - also an interesting item, you may have an active PS2 devices during fasting or up only in the operating system
DirectKey enabled - if it is in its default setting, pressing Directkey the PC off and then on to get to the BIOS. That you are indeed seen in the video. You do not have to press DEL etdy crazy and can come in handy during that know about a problem you need to solve through the BIOS and you're lazy grabber of a mouse or keyboard and the PC rebooted. Alternatively, you leave this problem for another day, and at least it will not forget ...





Security boot parameters - also useable for more Win8 and data security and authenticity of the operating system, installed software. Advantage or disadvantage -)? If you set Win8 UEFI, it is a "problem" for many of you in the world .









The last tab is a TOOL, it contains information about SPD memory based flash EZ Flash 2, saving options OC profiles and profile under the button GO Button.













V.BUNDLED SOFTWARE

The alpha and omega of software AI Suite II. That in itself has several subsections and useful featur, list them gradually encapsulated:

Turbo-V Evo: software for debugging and stepping of the processor. Voltage can be set for different subparts of the processor, memory





Digi + power control: phase control settings and everything associated with it, not only for the CPU, but also for the DRAM













EPU: setting saving methods that do not relate directly to the p-state of the processor. However, I do not recommend the use for OC!





Fan Expert  I/II: management and monitoring of fan speed, you can choose from several preset profiles, or simply use the mouse moves on the chart vytovřit and then save your own profiles. Definitely a nice utility you will use.









Probe II:software for monitoring voltage, temperature and fan speed, which alerts you to critical events. Critical values ​​of the sliders directly set and exceeded their software will alert you in the operating system jumping messages window.





Sensor recorder: the name suggests, it is a video recording voltage, speed and so you can create a small report to save.









AI Charger+: perfectly clear, rechargeable via USB, even if your PC is resulting (iphones, other smartphones with Android-my love , cameras etc...).










USB 3.0 boost, yes or no? This functionality I have thoroughly tested the permeability through the classic test in AS SSD Benchmark, the results can be see in the image below. The first picture shows the classic 16 gigabytes used on USB3.0 A-Data USB flash drive, the second shows the throughput after enabling USB3 boost.
without boost  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with boost      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then there is the monitoring of temperatures and frequencies info and except as novelties SPD information and info on the board so it's about everything.





And now second software, new in AMD boards, Gamefirst software. Quite an interesting thing, where you can assign packet priority, measure the transferred data, and much more!






















VI. TESTING CONFIGURATION AND TEST RESULTS

Even brief tabular information to the board





AMD FX-8150 B2+AMD cooling set (simillar as ANtec Kuhler 920)
Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z 
Corsair AX1200W
2x 4GB Kingston HyperX 2400 MHz cl11 (defaults at 1866 MHz)
Radeon HD7870








For performance at stock frequency I used the following tests:
Superpi - old x87 test at 16M decimal places
AIDA 64 - test throughput with a focus on reading, writing and copying memory
SiSOft Sandra 2012 - again test of memory throughput and CPU multicore perf.
Wprime 1.55 - multithreaded calculation at 1024M
y-cruncher - very hard loading calculation with additional optimizations for modern processors
Fritzchess benchmark - Chess multi-threaded test calculation
Cinebench R11.5 - multi-core rendering test according Maxon Studios
POV-Ray - next rendering test
x264 5.x - innovative and popular x264 encoding benchmark to simulate high-definition video, now newly resolution 1080P!
x264 FHD - Encoding video also test the output resolution FHD
winrar - test of compression
7-zip - Test compression and decompression in one result
Geekbench - SUMMARY test of subsystem, the resulting score is counted
Truecrypt - test file encryption
3DMark11 - test Performance, Physics score 
3DMark Vantage - CPU score

Let's look at the test results. Again I would like to point out that perhaps SuperPi does not reflect the real CPU nothing (good as it is informative compared to a similar architecture and popular as a simple benchmark), only the x87 performance in operations, which has long been in decline. AMD has focused on them.



























































































Truecrypt






Power consmuption old vs new and new with and without EPU
Interestingly I measured and consumption, including a fully active EPU. Without EPU consumption was equal to 100 watts 5W difference is not large, but measurable, yes, this function thus fulfills its purpose. Even though this board has slightly higher power than the original formula V is a larger number of output ports and external elements. Richly appointed boards are always a few watíků more power. The load but it is surprising contrast.







VII.OVERCLOCKING PART

Traditionally I tested Overclocking AMD CPU using AOD stability test. Half an hour had enough, otherwise I could've tested her spend whole evenings. However, it is know that the BIOS is not completely etched and small mistakes when overclock and then find stability. After processing site complete satisfaction, the board seems really stable for the processor and I reached the same piece of FX-8150 up to 4888 MHz frequency! That's not bad at all! It is more nearly a 40 MHz compared to last year at Corsshair V Formula (I have not tested the OC until recently with this piece FX!). However, the negative point? I waited for the T-topology and digital control of phase and some memory improvement in RAM, it has not happened and I even had problems with just a bit over 2400 MHz stable. This is not bad, CL10 timings, but the last time I got to about 2500 MHz for benchmarks even further. The fault could be another piece of Trident (GSkill memory) than the previous ones.













The maximum possible benchmarks proved equally as the older Formula V, see for yourself on a sample of SuperPi. I set cores active all, just like last time. Cinebench I tried briefly, a few tens of MHz above 5 GHz is also the same.






 We like this... 









[video=youtube;RXB48H9Ib1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RXB48H9Ib1o[/video]


VII. SOME SENTENCE AT FINAL END 




Motherboard ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z's original innovation Formula V. Why? AMD has not issued a new chipset and uses the AMD 990FX again. I Bulldozer processors so ultimately spoke to enthusiastic users as the need for changes ROG AMD boards. However, innovation less visible to the eye are also useful in practice. Whether we take the so-called readiness for operating systems Win8, fastboot, direct input into the environment through the BIOS and for us enthusiasts LN2 jumper and a truly enjoyable slow mod. Can enjoy a decent number of outputs on the rear panel and flashing the BIOS without the need for CPU. This fully digital power supply for Intel's design and quality components makes this mounting plate queen for AMD processors. And I almost forgot the game Záveská "do not disturb" on the door knob . 
Personally, I'm hoping a change in the deficit over the mosfets Desing (something along the lines of last Maximus series-it's really beautiful board), but I believe that in a year we will see this innovation as well . I would also be pleased for integrated Wifi. Even so, I would like to appeal to the possibility of ROG mATX board, as well as through smaller AMD market, in my subjective feeling AMD mATX ROG definitely take. Even if it should be considerably worse than the Intel equivalent. It still meet up with this idea, not only on Czech forums, but also abroad AMD fans. We can only wish you good luck with AMD steamroller higher desktop.

PS:And what Vishera? Yes ... Do not forget that this is a light refresh architecture, performance measure therefore expect according to clear logic. And the results with you after the NDA definitely share . As enthusiast of AMD I must it have .*


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 21, 2012)

nice review maybe i could get that board


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2012)

USB support sucks on that board. SUCKS.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 21, 2012)

Good Work,


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 21, 2012)

thx guys for your like it 

TheMailMan78: why sucks? Didi you seen diference between native USB3 (Z77, A75/A85) and between external chips? There is not much difference


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2012)

FlanK3r said:


> thx guys for your like it
> 
> TheMailMan78: why sucks? Didi you seen diference between native USB3 (Z77, A75/A85) and between external chips? There is not much difference



He is talking about compatibility problems with certain mice and keyboards, which he is currently dealing with on his own system(that silly no keyboard detected crap on POST, even when clearly a keyboard is connected).

I have his old board..it's got similar issues with USB devices.


I've actually got several ASUS boards here with this problem.


USB 3.0 has nothing to do with it.


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 21, 2012)

this old has PS2 for keyboard too. Sometimes is better waiting for updates of BIOS, but is basic problem of UEFI, not acessories.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2012)

FlanK3r said:


> but is basic problem of UEFI, not acessories



You mean of ASUS UEFI. I have not encountered this problem ever on another board..the MSI Z77 MPower board will boot fast, and that is something else, where POST is completed very quickly...but they have onboard button on board PCB to get into BIOS guaranteed.

ASUS..well...frustrating. And yes, it's not truly the accessory's fault, but ASUS's.



SAme problem, AMD or Intel, and every BIOS update makes it worse.

So, not fixed yet? Because most users will not have PS/2 keyboards. Please stress this issue to your contact @ ASUS...it needs to be fixed.


I did not have this problem before, but now, it is a real problem for me to, after Mailman noticed the problem, and I began investigating it. I was using ASUS board for memory testing, which means I have to get back into BIOS very often. Since updating to the most recent release, this problem has me wanting to smash the board with the hammer i keep nearby. I cannot imagine how normal users feel, since i seem to have more patience with most things than some do.


To you personally, thanks very much for the preview. Hopefully ASUS will actually send me one. I had to make my own arrangements to get a Crosshair V Formula.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You mean of ASUS UEFI. I have not encountered this problem ever on another board..the MSI Z77 MPower board will boot fast, and that is something else, where POST is completed very quickly...but they have onboard button on board PCB to get into BIOS guaranteed.
> 
> ASUS..well...frustrating. And yes, it's not truly the accessory's fault, but ASUS's.
> 
> ...



This.....SO MUCH OF THIS! I used to trust Asus but recently after three boards with this issue and 3 different keyboards my faith is gone.


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 21, 2012)

cadaveca. Whats your keyboard model? Ok, Il try write this to Shammy. 
And thx for your like it. I tried to do my best.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2012)

FlanK3r said:


> cadaveca. Whats your keyboard model? Ok, Il try write this to Shammy.
> And thx for your like it. I tried to do my best.



Mine is a Razer: Black Widow. Its got the latest firmware also. Dave told me what he had but I forgot.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2012)

FlanK3r said:


> cadaveca. Whats your keyboard model? Ok, Il try write this to Shammy.
> And thx for your like it. I tried to do my best.



THanks! I tried many keyboards now, each ahs the problem, as well as Mailman's.

IOGear GKM561R
Alienware Tact-X
Cyborg V7
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 V.1

Plus Mailman's keyboard, you'd have to ask him for exact model as I am not sure.

It seems that on reboot, USB devices are stuck stil lrunning, maybe becuase of USB charge function. So, these devices are not recognized by BIOS at reboot, but work fine at hard boot.


Stock, OC doesn't matter. Present on every ASUS board I have now, AMD or Intel. Pretty frustrating, and traditional moethods of tech support have failed me 

I am hoping shammy can fix no problem on all boards. There has been added optinos for USB latching or some thing in MVF, but it doesn't fix it, unfortuantely. Removing the "halt on error" can get into windows, but not BIOS.

So, are you telling me that PS/2 keyboards don't have any problems? Now to find me a PS/2 mechanical...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> THanks! I tried many keyboards now, each ahs the problem, as well as Mailman's.
> 
> IOGear GKM561R
> Alienware Tact-X
> ...



I had it happen once on a hard boot. Sat for at the most 2 seconds with the "no keyboard detected" then plowed right on into the OS no problem. However MOST of the time its on reboot and hangs. Very random.

Razer: Black Widow. Model: RZ03-0039

If you can get this fixed by Asus Ill owe you a beer. lol


----------



## raisethe3 (Sep 28, 2012)

Still no 4-way SLI/Crossfire?!  FAIL in my opinion.

Would love to have a AMD GENE board though.  I've been asking it in the ROG forums for years.


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 2, 2012)

cadaveca: this issue is only for boot and in windows OK? Did you tried to get to BIOS? In BIOS will be keyboard working? All keyboards are USB keyboards? Thank you.

TheMailMan: keyboard RAZER Black USB Wired Lycosa Mirror Special Edition , wow! I have one noname redstart USB keyboard and it working at all M4 series/M5 series and C5 series (what I had at reviews). Second my keyboard is microsoft sidewander and with my old C5F and new C5F-Z working OK.


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I had it happen once on a hard boot. Sat for at the most 2 seconds with the "no keyboard detected" then plowed right on into the OS no problem. However MOST of the time its on reboot and hangs. Very random.
> 
> Razer: Black Widow. Model: RZ03-0039
> 
> If you can get this fixed by Asus Ill owe you a beer. lol




Hi Mailman, I got this PM at XS

_we have got the Black Widow keyboard and without any luck in replicating this issue

can this user please help to confirm:

1. All changes made in BIOS.

2. Complete system configuration, including whichever USB and PCIE ports are used, and what were installed on them to help us clarify this issue.

If there is any USB hub or KVM used in the configuration, please also specify with correct info of the KVM._


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2012)

FlanK3r said:


> Hi Mailman, I got this PM at XS
> 
> _we have got the Black Widow keyboard and without any luck in replicating this issue
> 
> ...




Thanks very much Flanker, I'll get together with Mailman and we will both PM you our configs to be sure.

The "DirectKey" solves the problem for this product, clearly, but for others, of course, some other fix is needed.

I have Mailman's old C5V here, and the problem was fixed with 1502 BIOS. I will be loading up the MVF in the next couple of days for memory reviews and will check that board as well.

That board, with 3770k, single 6950 or 7950, 2 or 4 sticks of ram, and nothing in USB but hte wireless dongle for keyboard, or keyboard plugged directly, keyboard is never recognized on reboot. Hard start, only, and yes, in windows it is fine.

Mailman has MIVG, he gets halt on no keyboard error, I directed him to disable that halt, and now the problem is not so much of an issue, as things work fine in Windows.


ANyway, Flanker, thanks very much for your help here, it's greatly appreciated. If you wanna poke ASUS and tell them to send me one, too, maybe i can review it for TPU... But i need it in two days. 


Any thoughts on the new VRM design here? what about memory clocking? I see new dividers!!!



OMG< I need me one of these, STAT!!!

Today is thanksgiving day up here, still a holiday. Gonna have to send out osme emails in the morning!


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 18, 2012)

I think, memory OC is not bad for stable settings. I used 1.7V only, kits are TridentX 2400 MHz 10-12-12..

so 2448 MHz with 10-12-12





or 2408 10-11-11


----------



## FlanK3r (Nov 9, 2012)

part II coming soon...

Now only my FX-8350 in 5200 MHz run (1.55V, in load a bit lower 1.535V), maximum what I tested was 5240 MHz for Cinebench R11.5


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 10, 2012)

Love the board  Just wanted to make sure you saw, but they released a new bios on 11-5 for this board. So far, so good with it.


----------



## FlanK3r (Nov 13, 2012)

*Crosshair Formula-Z part II - Vishera FX*

*Today is finally the right time to part II, test with AMD Vishera FX*

INTRODUCTION
After a long time I finally got to the being playing with the new processor Vishera FX. Generally processor rather exceeded my expectations. His performance in practice is everywhere higher than the Zambezi FX and also improved the potential for clocking and of course due to the power consumption of the MHZ clock. I'm quite pleased with the power consumption after considerable overclocking, which is actually quite a bit lower.
Roughly speaking, the new FX processor at the same clock offers a 3-25% higher performance than the previous generation of FX processor. In the most common case, the differences of about 10-15%. That's not bad for a simply architecture refresh on the same production process. The processor has been in the eye only these tiny changes and I think that has been streamlined many processes (bugs removed) from the previous concept. Even this, however, counts, and so Vishera Bulldozer is already more capable the bulldozer to the masses.
But now let's take the motherboard Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z, a description of you may have read two months ago, it is in principle perhaps the very best piece of hardware processors Bulldozer for Vishera I uploaded already newer BIOS, otherwise the set is fully identical. 





*selection Test*
I tested on these programs. Unfortunately, for reasons of time, I got more demanding, but all the practical tests, we were able to see some world-class reviews ( example www.hardware.fr ). Even so, I have included several graphs to compare and Vishera Zambezi FX to their default values ​​and then after maximum "stable" overclocking. Individual tests include benchmarks:
Memory subtests: Aida64, MaxxMem
Calculation of pi: very oldschool superpi 16M, newer wprime 32M a 64M, older PiFast aka Hexus, modern MaxxPI a System stability tester used two methods by focusing on one core.
3Dmarky a games test: 3D06, 3Dvantage, 3D11, DosBox, Unigine Heaven DX11
Rendering: Cinebench R10, Cinebench R11.5, POV-Ray 3.7
Video: x264 4.0, x264  FHD
CPU complex test: Fritzchess benchmark, CPU 3Dmark Vantage, Physics 3Dmark 11, Geekbench, UCbench
Working with files compression and decompression: Winrar 4.20, 7-zip

*Graphs*
*So first joint charts, where both FXs side by side...*
3Dmark 11 –purely score for the processor





Memory subtests in AIDA64, more MB/s is better





Rendering in POV-Ray 





Elderly x87 SuperPi (interesting that I came to you the result of default better for Vishera, though SuperPi is Vishera processor for some unknown reason, or worse your efficiencyu)





*The greater part, however, graphs associates Vishera look at the results on nominal settings against a maximum overclocking.*
CPU score





You have full 3DMark tests and results





Memory test MaxxMem in bandwith GB/s





Scores in Cinebench R10 for one and all working and computational benchmark kernels Nuclearus.





A také novější Cinebench R11.5





Complex test Geekbench a Fritzchess 





SuperPi may be counted as using other alternatives. System Stability Tester can do it through one or more cores and with different way ... MaxxPi loaded with all cores and utilizes the newer instructions, there was a meaningful calculation of the 8M places.





Wprime loads all cores, PiFast was not ...





Ucbench used to calculate both brute force and in podvýpočtu then some newer SSE instructions





DosBox uses very low resolution benchmark Quake1 is thus dependent on brute force single core CPU without much optimization. Unigine Heaven running on the contrary, FHD resolution with DX11.





Winrar and 7-zip indicate the strength of compression and decompression. This is after OC, especially with 7-zip, really huge.









X264 in the second passage is representative videoencoding





*Overclocking*
Overclocking is a chapter that offers most of the articles also often differs term "stability" as well as the methodology of determining stability. I think it is not strictly necessary to worry processor 10h in the most brutal tests of stability. Stability is for me to state computer assembly from the perspective of the user, in any application where there are no crashes, restarts and OS freezing after a period of use. For some it may be constantly running Folding @ Home, for another 3h PRIME95 and for some stability in online games ... I tested the 30min AMD Overdrive stability test. From my perspective, this is a very Uptake test, where you can select different parts of load that we want to test or classically tick everything and have a complete test stability
The alpha and omega of AMD processor temperature. Still I have to repeat over and over and temperature, temperature, temperature. If we follow Coretemp, FX cores temperature should not exceed the long term value of 70 ° C (this is in reality the CPU still around 85!). The following, however, we keep the temperature the better. Example. The default settings and low overclocking we can afford to keep the temperature and 70C will see without instability. But if we on the maximum of the CPU clock, there us already this temperature can limit. 4.9 GHz and a temperature of 70 C does not bode well for a while everything will be okay, gradually we will see probably error. However, if at the same clock and voltage reaches a temperature knock to 60 C, I'm sure that the processor will be fully stable. It must be really good cooling - high quality cooler with pushl-pull fan (the bigger the flow, the better) and sprite or mainstream allinone like Corsair H70 etc.
Because of this I got to the beautiful 5010 MHz! It could indeed take over, and 4950 MHz to put the clock tuning, where temperatures are not as much of a problem. It is a higher average, but on the internet I've seen a few better.

The overclocking is also related small chapter I love above all, and the maximum overclock for benchmarks. Here I got an additional 200 MHz up Cinebench I even went through with efforts to 5240 MHz! Below is a short video jerky quality (probably nerves as I was tight ) and below some pictures.



















*Undervolting at stock clocks*
Not as we see chapter of undervolting. And with the attendant decrease in consumption. For many, it is more interesting than the actual overclocking. And also because he devoted an integral part of the text and images. As you can see in the first picture in the load voltage declined in CPU-Z at 1212 V.




Another image is already the completed 30-minute state of stability, I opened it AI Suite II to see realistically set voltage to the load, the idle voltage shown in CPU-Z (but I do not know why the new CPU-Z does not appear here podtaktování cores ...) . What is even more interesting and beneficial of undervolting is sometimes higher performance! This is due to the fact that the frequency of the processor in the base varies between 4000-4200 MHz and is subject to TDP of CPU. The lower voltage consumption is obviously reduced and thus the load is often a multi-threaded processor 4100 MHz frequency.




*Power consumption*
And how everything is reflected in consumption? Meant, what is the consumption in the base, and when overclockingor undervolting ground state? Well.





Among states in idled are not significant differences. Approximately 3W savings even worth mentioning. Basically, the entire assembly during exercise tells about 232 W. After overclocking over the 5 GHz consumption increased, but the processor is not as uncomfortable hungry as FX Zambezi. Consumption grew by "only" 83W! This is about more than 70W less than the FX-8150 at a frequency of about 4880 MHz with the same line-up! If the processor to operate default values ​​of frequencies, we are able to save with undervolting decent 36W. With longer tweaking of CPU voltage VDD and CPUNB would be still some Watts knocked down. All, of course, also depends on the length of the processor.

Crosshair combo with Vishera FX-8300 can be recommended to all fans who are looking for maximum platform at AMD. The board will delight stability, widgets (fastboot, diretckey, post display, etc.), software, build quality and components fitted, fully digital cascade (DRAM and CPU), processor FX-8350 offers very good indeed multithreaded performance and respectable single thread, finally overcomes him with confidence Phenom II (mainly in practical use and gaming). Is definitely a huge plus overclock with good cooling and definitely my plus earn significantly lower power consumption for overclocking than the last bulldozer.


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 17, 2012)

Very nice detailed writeup, thanks again!

Note: Another bios was released on the 14th. 
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/Crosshair_V_FormulaZ/#download


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> USB support sucks on that board. SUCKS.



@ TheMailMan

Have you gone to Station-drivers and checked / and Installed  the latest usb drivers/firmware updates for your board? 

I was having issues with my Razer as well but not sense the firmware update 



FlanK3r said:


> thx guys for your like it



Wish I had stuck it out with AMD for the Piledriver just to fiddle with but naaa.

I'm happy atm. 

Nice Looong review though


----------



## FlanK3r (Nov 23, 2012)

Now I have FX-8320 too, I could testing it in next weekend


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 26, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Good Work,



Question: I havea Crosshairs V with AMD FX-8350 cpu currently I have (4)  4GB  DDR3 2133 Ripjaws X G Skill modules rated 9 11 10 32. I figured getting instead on 2 banks of 8GB DDR3 1866 Trident X series 8-9-9-24. This will put less stress on the IMC since only 2 banks would be occupied  instead of 4? The memory is a little faster as well. Would this theoretically aid overclocking a bit with less stress on IMC???  I am currently overclocking the fsb and my memory under this arrangement is running at 1840 mhz. NB frequency 2300 , HT link sp 3000, cpu frquency 4.65 GHZ. fsb 230 multiplier 20. cpu core voltage 1.475. vdda 2.67 v


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 7, 2012)

My second FX-8350 is awesome! 1.565V in BIOS, 1.35V CPU/NB, I tried quickly validation and I was shocked:thumb:... The best FX I ever seen.  Cooling is only AMD liquid cooler, so nothing special.











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2607102


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 7, 2012)

I know your not going to try to run Prime 95 on this you would burn out your cpu if you did. Where is a chart with your temperatures?


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 7, 2012)

5700 MHz stable is of course bullshit, des not exist CPU, what can do 5500 MHz stable with classic cooling methods. Im tetsing with AOD stability, not  PRIME. Because PRIME is full of errors with new CPUs and man must waiitng for new and new revision this program. I like PRIME for older CPU as Phenoms, Core Quad, Nehalem, Lynfiled. But since Sandy Bridge time....My example. I had stable Sandy in PRIME, but in high qulity video encoding after few minutes frozed. Or with IVy, in PRIME was OK, in LINX too, in idle I got sometimes bluescreen . 
So now Im tetsing with OCCT or AOD stability test. Temps are OK, in load after OC about 60 C in coretemp (so 75-77C in real, real maxTj for Vishera is 90C)


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2012)

Just an aside, Flanker, USB issue mentioned earlier in this thread was fixed some time ago, thanks for helping get that to the people that needed to know!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Just an aside, Flanker, USB issue mentioned earlier in this thread was fixed some time ago, thanks for helping get that to the people that needed to know!!!



Yes thank you Flanker. 

I havent updated to the newest bios yet buy from what I read its fixed.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice review, I love the look of this board. Thanks.


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 7, 2012)

thx guys, Im happy, this good boards now working OK with most of USB devices . And happy for me second FX-8350. Tomorow will be fun with first one and LN2


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, those are some killer clocks!


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 9, 2012)

How looking PC station for *5711 MHz* (second chip) with 1.565V at CPU? Nothing special!






Yesterday me with friend frozed my first Vishera chip (validation "only" 5510 MHz with 1.575V) with LN2...Looks not bad ... Playing Quake III more than one hour with 6 GHz for people and max. clock was finally broked 






And one from few screenshots





If I remember right, we got about 8100 MHz with this voltage. After Christmas I take some time for LN2 and I tried the best what I could do .


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 9, 2012)

HOLY CRAP!!! Nice job, Flanker!


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 9, 2012)

thank you man, after New Year Il try some benchmakrs in home. Tomorow Il tetsing again first chip with my classic cooling and after my FX-8320. We will see . But I was happy for 8 GHz, first time in life and the best clock in Czech republic ever


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 9, 2012)

FlanK3r said:


> thank you man, after New Year Il try some benchmakrs in home. Tomorow Il tetsing again first chip with my classic cooling and after my FX-8320. We will see . But I was happy for 8 GHz, first time in life and the best clock in Czech republic ever



You said this 8GHZ cpu speed was done with a FX8350 batch nuber 2439?? I hope to get a chip from that batch also. Some achievement. I thin k you should write an overclocker's handbook to systematically show the technique you employed. it will be helpful to others.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You mean of ASUS UEFI. I have not encountered this problem ever on another board..the MSI Z77 MPower board will boot fast, and that is something else, where POST is completed very quickly...but they have onboard button on board PCB to get into BIOS guaranteed.
> 
> ASUS..well...frustrating. And yes, it's not truly the accessory's fault, but ASUS's.
> 
> ...



I have had about five systems through here in the past month or so and all the UEFI except the Formula Z has had issues with keyboards and mice. They have only been Asus and MSI though. 

Some the keyboard would work, after you pounded the same key about 50 times, some the mice would not work, and I tried three different KB&M combos including my Logitech gaming, Eclipse, Microsoft, Logitech wireless and even a old PS/2 native and adpater to USB.


I am not yet sold on UEFI, so far the supposed benefits have more limitations that an old BIOS with mouse support I used years and years ago.


I have a 1237 8350 that is doing great in this board with 32GB of memory. Once I have a better cooler than stock I will start pushing it instead of the memory.


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 10, 2012)

nice, which one of 32gb memory do you used? model of dram? thx


----------



## FlanK3r (Jan 18, 2013)

I love Vishera ...,next chip looks similar as my second chip for validation. There is a bit higher result, but I used here more voltage than at my second chip...But this chip is good with all cores. I was suprised  So, lets go!

*Validation 1.575V  = 5743 MHz !!!!*




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2658280

Cinebench R11.5 at 5295 MHz with 1.55V!





And with many and many try I got finally over 5300 MHz Cinebench  5321 MHz and 9.17 points





And finally few Superpi 1M benchmarks





Look at CPUNB there, over 2700 MHz





With lower CPUNB I got the same result at higher CPU frequency (5478 MHz)


----------

